# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Thicken Up my Bones (wrist, anlkes)

## math69

Hi all,

I've already posted this topic in another section without success, maybe someone could help me here:

My name is Math and i live in France, I'm 27 y/o, 1m78, 70Kg.
I look like normal but i hate my legs.

I have high calves insertions (many people have it) but my ankles bone structure is so... skinny! (20cm). High calves insertions is not a problem if you have normal ankle size, but in my case, it's awful. The rest of my body looks normal (except my wrist but i dont care).

I do not wear short anymore cause my ankles look like a 13 y/o young girls. Indeed, it's all, the beneath calves area wich is skinny.

I feel very sad and unsecure because of it, and i dont know what to do. Thanks to Internet, i've learned that the bone structure could be determined by Growth Hormon.

I'd like to know if some people have more information about steroid , hormone influence on the wrist/ankle size.

I've been working out with calves exercices for many years but i cant make it grow, it's impossible. I've even tried a lot of calcium treatment without success.

It's very important to me, please help me. I dont want to be taller but thicken up my ankles (bone structure).

Thank you,

----------


## Charger527

I dont think hgh will do anything for you mate, as at 27 your bones wont be growing anyway.

----------


## math69

thank you for your reply...

----------


## RedBaron

Your bone structure is really determined by your genetics ... you can thank your parents for that one. Of all the things you can change, that is one that is pretty much hard-wired when you are conceived. Even if you were to have introduced HGH while your growth plates were open, you would have likely only exaggerated the problem ... making those skinny bones longer ... thus looking even skinnier yet.

The best plan of attack with a perceived problem like you have is to take a look at what you might be able to do to minimize the problem. Very few bodybuilders have ever had perfect structure, but the successful ones have been able to take an honest assessment of what they have to work with, and with the skill of a sculpture refined themselves into something that downplays the defects and accentuates their positives. That is what I would say your only real option is at this point. Shoot, if it is only your ankles, you could consider wearing hiking style footwear with your shorts ... covers the ankles but shows off the hard work of the rest of your legs. Best of luck to you.

----------


## Noles12

As you said you already posted it in another section. And you have already received the answer. HGH won't help

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

So u guys saying hgh under no circumstances thinken your bone structure?

----------


## Legolas

how on earth HGH wont thicken ur bones !! HGH increases the number of cells in bones and in muscles !!

----------


## Zelos

extremity of bones , and cartilage , not for the density .

----------


## RedBaron

Even given that HGH can help you grow beyond your genetic disposition, there is no way that taking HGH or any other substance is going to turn a thin, ectomorphic person into a endomorph. Using HGH will accelerate the rate that the bones dump old cells and create new ones, and in that sense you will have healthy, dense bones, but it isn't going to "fatten" them up ... just make them dense and healthy. If you use it while your growth plates are open, then it can make them longer, but even then we aren't going to significantly change your genetic potential. If you are a skinny bones, light framed person, your skeletal system will still be that after introducing HGH.

Honestly, the way that your bones are going to thicken up is by becoming obese. Your skeletal system will fatten up a bit under the load of too much weight, only problem being it thins back down over time when you approach appropriate weight again. That is why you see people that have lost a LOT of weight really fast looking strange for a short time. It is like they are not proportionate or something. There skeletal system is still amped up to support the enormous load it was under .. but now it doesn't have to. That is why after maintaining a healthy weight for a time formerly obese people begin to look like everyone else.

At any rate, that is why the advice. While you can change a lot about your shape and the like, short of implants and other artificial devices, there are still limitations on what you can do with the core that makes "you" you. You can thank your parents for that, and it is hard-wired.

----------


## math69

Thanks to all for your reply;

I think that there's no solution to my problem, maybe a plastic surgery BUT, calves implants dont make ankles look bigger, cause the implant is stored behind the muscle, it doesnt legnthen the calves. Therefore, i'll keep my high calves insertion and skinny ankle.

 :Tear:

----------


## tyciol

I am really beginning to wonder if tendons and bones don't get bigger along with muscles. Bigger muscles will exert more force, so perhaps they increase in density to keep up with that force? But just how dense can you get? Isn't there a point where they must grow too?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Extreme amounts of Growth Hormones will thicken bones. The caveat is that the bone growth can't be controlled. Your jaws may get thicker and your teeth may spread apart. Your brows may look like a Neanderthal. Your ankles may get thicker but it may look hideous. You don't have control over the rate at which they grow. The case in point is Andre the Giant. He has an abnormally active pituitary which caused his body to release abnormal amounts of Growth Hormone . He got so big his body functions just couldn't keep up. For all practical intents and purposes, no, HGH can't make your ankles thicker.

----------


## Slow Twitch

I may be totally wrong about this, but if you were to inject IGF-1/IGF-1 DES into the ankle area it might cause some bone growth if you manage to somehow maintain a localized effect. It doesn't affect tendons, but it does cause hyperplasia of the muscles and I also think activates the osteoblasts which control bone production. Don't take my word entirely on it but you could possibly have a shot at stimulating bone growth if you can get enough IGF into the bone area, the only problem being that I have no idea how you would inject it, as there isn't a lot of muscle in the area you want to grow. Also avoid injecting it into the muscle because it will be absorbed by the muscle, and not the bone. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's my take on this. I'm considering doing a similar procedure on my wrists/hands as they are rather small.

----------

